# 661 Veggie Elbow guards...a final verdict?



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

I am looking for a minimalist (but sufficient) elbow guard for daily all-mountain riding and have been looking pretty seriously at the 661 Veggie's. The only review I Was able to find complained that they constantly slid down. Does anyone own these pads and know if they are a good buy? I have pretty big arms from weight-lifting which makes sizing awkward but will hopefully work in my favor as the site I'm looking to buy from only carries the Large. Also open to other recommendations for a light, cool, daily-wear pad!


----------



## stillerwinter (Jan 30, 2012)

I use the 661 Kyle Strait on the knees and the O-Neal elbow protector with sas-tec pads. I'm very happy with this combo and its perfect to wear all season long.

I too looked in the veggie (because they were cheap) but decided against them because they are only a thin layer of foam. Not very good against rocks or roots. 

I think its better to buy some guards with a real protection pad inside. Especially the sas-tec is cool... There is not much difference in wearing a guard like the veggie or the 661 straits or the o-neals. They all are much the same in terms of venting and getting you to sweat.

My recommendation are the new 661 riot or rage guards. They both have hard caps (pads) inside. Or go and get some 2011 Kyle from 661 cheap.

____________________________________________________________
sorry for the bad language but meine Sprache ist eigentlich Deutsch ;-)


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I had a pair of those a couple of years ago. They fit Ok and stayed put, but the protection was just not what I was looking for. 

While better than nothing, I didn't feel those were enough. Our local terrain is just covered with sharp rocks everywhere, and the Veggies, to me, are just for protection against scrapes and road rash.

I now have POC joint VPD elbow pads. Significantly more protection, and still very comfortable to wear all day, even on super hot days.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

A buddy had veggie elbow pads. They constantly slipped down, drove him crazy. They did help in one pretty bad crash but they were completely decimated. I'd recommend looking into something better rated.


----------

